# Mein Prozessor heizt auf 65 grad



## OliveHerzog (22. Dezember 2013)

Wie schon oben steht heizt mein Prozessor auf 65 grad, habe aber extra den noctua NH-U9B SE verbaut. Da die Temperatur aber fast die bselbe ist wie beim originalem Kühler weiss ich nichtmehr weiter?!?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (22. Dezember 2013)

Bei welcher Anwendung ist die CPU bei 65°C, mit welchem Programm wird diese Temperatur ausgelesen und ist der Kühler richtig installiert und die Wärmeleitpaste richtig aufgetragen?


----------



## hellm (22. Dezember 2013)

naja ich bin jetzt nicht so konform mit amd cpu's. könnte sein das sich der prozessor herunter taktet wenn er eine gewisse schwelentemp erreicht hat. das könnte ja der fall gewesen sein. mit dem neuen lüfter erreichst du somit auch eine höhere prozessorleistung. ein kühler mit 92 cm ist aber wohl etwas zu schwach um dann noch niedrigere temps zu erreichen, da sollte es dann eher ein modell einer höheren leistungsklasse sein. hat ja immerhin eine 125w tdp spezi, der fx, und dieser wert ist ja auf die kühlung bezogen.

ansonsten, die gehäusetemp wenn immer entsprechend hoch ist kühlt natürlich auch nix besser. montage kontrollieren, anständige paste verwenden.


----------



## OliveHerzog (22. Dezember 2013)

vorallem beim spielen heitzter auf 65 grad ausgelesen hab ichs mit asus suite
montage past und wärmeleitpaste hab ich die von noctua verwendet


----------



## Intel22nm (22. Dezember 2013)

OliveHerzog schrieb:


> Da die Temperatur aber fast die bselbe ist wie beim originalem Kühler weiss ich nichtmehr weiter?!?


 
Ist im BIOS evtl. eine Zieltemperatur von 65 Grad eingestellt ? Dann dürfte es egal sein, welcher Kühler montiert ist, weil die Regelung anhand der CPU Temperatur erfolgt.

Abhilfe: andere Zieltemperatur einstellen, Lüfterdrehzahlen selbst bzw. manuell einstellen, ratsam ist etwa eine feste Drehzahl beim CPU-Kühler nach subjektivem Geschmack (Lautstärke).


----------



## OliveHerzog (22. Dezember 2013)

im normalbetrieb ist die cpu temperatur so um die 35 grad was ja past aber nach 2 stunden spielen bekomme ich schon die erste warnung von asus suite


----------



## arti.86 (22. Dezember 2013)

Welcher Prozessor ist es den? Würde auch weiterhelfen...
 Wlp drauf?  Kühler Sitz richtig? airflow vorhanden? 
 Ein bisschen mehr info würde Uns  helfen dir zu helfen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Dezember 2013)

Definitiv ein Temp Problem, im IDLE 35°C ist zu viel.
Wechsle mal deine Wärmeleitpaste AC MX4 oder Gelid GC extrem4 .


----------



## OliveHerzog (22. Dezember 2013)

AMD FX-8120 Black Edition 3,10GHz 
    ASUS M5A99X EVO 
    16 GB KINGSTON HyperX 
    Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC 
    Noctua NH-U9B SE 2 
    THERMALTAKE ToughPower Gold 650W 
    Sharkoonn REX 3


----------



## SpotlightXFX (22. Dezember 2013)

Abdruck von der WLP auf CPU&Kühler , keine Hälfe irgendwo von der WLP?


----------



## HamaSmith (22. Dezember 2013)

65 Grad ist doch völlig OK. Bei 80 oder 90°C würde ich mir schon eher sorgen machen.


----------



## Frontline25 (22. Dezember 2013)

benutze ein scyte mugen 3 und komme nie über 50 C°  und hab schon übertaktet (und lüfter zieht anstatt drückt)


----------



## marko597710 (22. Dezember 2013)

idl 20 - 27 c last 30 - 45 c das bei 3.8 ghz

Mein System
AMD FX 8120 mit  Thermalright HR-02 Macho oc 3.8 ghz ht link bus 2600 mhz
Asus M5A99X Evo R2.0 cpu/nb 2600
DDR3 8GB PC 1600 CL9 G.Skill KIT (2x4GB) 8GBSR Sniper 9-9-9-24
DDR3 8GB PC 1600 CL9 G.Skill KIT (2x4GB) 8GBSR Sniper 9-9-9-24
Tul amd 280x 
Samsung 840 120gb win8 pro auf win8.1 pro 
WD. 500gb SATA 6.0
Creative Extreme Music x-fi mit Creative inspire t7900 7.1
Tower nzxt Phantom
Asus 24"LED HDMI 
Lg blu-Ray blauer
xilence netzteil  Gaming Edition 800w


----------



## Intel22nm (22. Dezember 2013)

OliveHerzog schrieb:


> im normalbetrieb ist die cpu temperatur so um die 35 grad was ja past aber nach 2 stunden spielen bekomme ich schon die erste warnung von asus suite


 
Also, erst nach 2 Stunden eine Temperaturerhöhung auf 65 Grad halte ich ein ausgezeichnet gekühltes System. 

Bei mir klettert die CPU Temperatur innerhalb einer Minute auf 70 Grad. Oder nur 55 Grad, falls ich die Lüfter drehen lasse. Da ich es leise haben will kann meine Intel CPU gerne bis 80 Grad gehen, Vollast den ganzen Tag unter BOINC.

Die vertretbare Temperatur hängt schon von der CPU Generation ab, d.h. von den Vorgaben des Herstellers, der TDP und der individuellen, realisierten Kühlung im konkreten Falle. Solange keine Abstürze auftreten, kein Downclocking aufgrund der von AMD/Intel vorgegebenen Schwellenwerte, würde ich mir Sorgen ersparen.

Klar, sollte man insbesondere bei einem neuen System anfangs genau hinschauen und die Temperatur beobachten bzw. mit Last-/Benchsoftware die Grenzen ausloten. Solange man jedoch weit entfernt von der Abschalttemperatur bleibt, bleibt es *kosmetisch*.

Niedrige Lasttemperaturen sind keinesfalls ein Gütekriterien für ein leistungsfähiges Computersystem. Server laufen oft heiß und geraten weniger aufgrund der CPU Temperaturen in kritischen Bereiche, sondern eher wegen der Festplatten Lebensdauer. Im privaten Sektor sind 50-60 Grad m.E. Pipifax, soll bedeuten ohne jegliche Relevanz für Handlungsbedarf. Die CPUs sind ausgelegt für hohe Temperaturen.

Meiner Meinung nach sterben eher Mainboard Komponenten, insbesondere Teile der Spannungsversorgung, an Last(wechselzuständen) und zu hohen Umgebungstemperaturen. Dort sehe ich einen begründeten Zusammenhang, weshalb man deren Kühlung nicht vernachlässigen sollte.


----------



## marko597710 (22. Dezember 2013)

aber der 8120 sollte nicht über 62 c kommen bei in Kern also CPU 40 CPU/1.kern 25-30c und ich spiele auch sehr lange bekomme nicht so heiß den CPU


----------



## Baschi75 (22. Dezember 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Definitiv ein Temp Problem, im IDLE 35°C ist zu viel.
> Wechsle mal deine Wärmeleitpaste AC MX4 oder Gelid GC extrem4 .


 viel zu heiß würde ich nicht gerade sagen,10grad mehr als meine jetzige Zimmertemperatur (23grad )darf meine cpu schon locker haben im idle!


----------



## marko597710 (22. Dezember 2013)

bei mir 18.1 zimmer temp bei idl cpu 25c kern 9c bei CINEBENCH_R15 100% last cpu 54c  kern 46c 569 p


----------



## Chris179 (22. Dezember 2013)

65Grad ist für nen Luftkühler n Wert der völlig normal ist, selbst bei 75Grad unter Last biste noch in im Normalbereich.

Keine Ahnung warum manche Leute hier meinen bei 62Grad wär schluss, für den Laien hört sich das vielleicht nach ner hohen Temperatur an, ist aber völlig in Ordnung ne CPU kann auch 80Grad noch gut ab.

Je nachdem wie gut dein Gehäuse belüftet ist, sind auch 35Grad im Idle in Ordnung wenn sich die warme Luft im Gehäuse staut.

Bei nem Prozzesor der bei Last unter 40Grad hat(mit nem Luftkühler), liegt sehr warscheinlich ein Auslesefehler vor, AMDs Temperatursensoren werden erst bei über 60Grad einigermaßen genau, darunter zeigen die meist völligen Mist an, mein fx hat im Idle angeblich auch 19Grad bei 22Grad im Zimmer, schön wärs


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Dezember 2013)

HamaSmith schrieb:


> 65 Grad ist doch völlig OK. Bei 80 oder 90°C würde ich mir schon eher sorgen machen.





Intel22nm schrieb:


> Also, erst nach 2 Stunden eine Temperaturerhöhung auf 65 Grad halte ich ein ausgezeichnet gekühltes System.
> 
> Bei mir klettert die CPU Temperatur innerhalb einer Minute auf 70 Grad. Oder nur 55 Grad, falls ich die Lüfter drehen lasse. Da ich es leise haben will kann meine Intel CPU gerne bis 80 Grad gehen, Vollast den ganzen Tag unter BOINC.
> .............


 
 LOL das ist kein INTEL. Der FX hat eine MAX TEMP von 61°C, daher sollte man genau wissen was man da hinein schreibt und sich besser vorher informieren 
AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD FX-8120



Chris179 schrieb:


> 65Grad ist für nen Luftkühler n Wert der völlig normal ist, selbst bei 75Grad unter Last biste noch in im Normalbereich.
> 
> Keine Ahnung warum manche Leute hier meinen bei 62Grad wär schluss, für den Laien hört sich das vielleicht nach ner hohen Temperatur an, ist aber völlig in Ordnung ne CPU kann auch 80Grad noch gut ab.
> 
> ...


 Wenn er bei Wollekessel Schrott geht kannst du ja einen neun kaufen. 60°C normal bei default Takt, niemals.


----------



## Niza (22. Dezember 2013)

Hast du bei dir ein paar Gehäuselüfter installiert ?

Sonst kann es passieren , das sich die Wärme staut und er deswegen so heiß wird.
Besonders weil du schreibst , das es nach mehreren Stunden ist, glaube ich an einen *Hitzestau.*
Siehe :


OliveHerzog schrieb:


> im normalbetrieb ist die cpu temperatur so um  die 35 grad was ja past aber nach 2 stunden spielen bekomme ich schon  die erste warnung von asus suite


 
*Ein einfacher Lüfter vorne reinblasend und ein einfacher Lüfter hinten rausblasend sollte da schon abhilfe schaffen.*

Und ein wenig dann auch *aufs Kabelmanagement achten*, wenn es nicht schon gemacht wurde.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Chimera (23. Dezember 2013)

Mal ne Frage: hast du dir von Noctua das alternative Befestigungskit senden lassen, um den Kühler auch gedreht montieren zu können? Denn original kann man den NH-U9B auf AMD PLatten ja nur mit Lüfi von unten (Graka) nach oben (Deckel) blasend montieren, erst mit dem NM-A90 Kit lässt sich der Kühler drehen: http://www.noctua.at/images/faqs/nm_a90_upgrade_kit_orientation.jpg.
Hatte denselben Kühler zuvor auf meinem Phenom II X4 970 drauf, also auch ne 125W CPU und da hilt er die CPU selbst mit leichtem OC unter irgendwelchen schlimmen Tempis  Hatte jedoch nicht die Noctua Lüfis dran, sondern zwei Deepcool UF92 und blieb damit im Bereich von 55-58°C bei maximaler Last. Natürlich bei entsprechendem Airflow (2x 120mm in Front, 1x 120mm im Heck, 2x 140mm im Deckel, alles schön runtergeregelt). Der NH-U9P SE ist an sich für ein 92mm Kühler eben schon recht potent und keinesfalls mit irgendwelchen Billigheimer-92mm-Kühlern vergleichbar  Aber es macht eben schon einen Unterschied, wie man den Kühler montiert hat. Und eben, für den NH-U9B und den NH-U12P braucht man bei der Mehrheit an AMD Platinen das zusätzliche Befestigungskit (kannst du bei Noctua gratis bekommen, wie steht auf der Page), um den Kühler drehen zu können.
Plus halt alle Tipps bezüglich Airflow und Kabelmanagment der lieben User hier noch beachten, dann sollt es selbst mit dem kleinen Kerl keine Probs geben. Leistungsmässig ist der wie gesagt nicht zu unterschätzen, da er eben schon deutlich besser als so mancher andere 92mm-Kühler ist.


----------



## marko597710 (23. Dezember 2013)

die werden bei dir unter stützt also musst du was umstellen in deiner Optionen HD Audioformate: Dolby TrueHD und DTS-HD Master Audio, Dolby Digital Plus und DTS-HD High Resolution Audio Dolby® TrueHD ist Dolbys nächste Generation verlustfrei arbeitender Technik - entwickelt für hochauflösende, disc-basierte Medien. Dolby TrueHD liefert verführerischen Sound, der bitidentisch mit der Originalaufnahme im Studio ist. Dolby TrueHD entfaltet das volle Potential hochauflösender Programmangebote zukünftiger Discformate. In Verbindung mit hochauflösendem Video („HDTV“) bietet Dolby TrueHD ein bislang unerreichtes Erlebnis im Heimkino - der Ton ist so überwältigend wie das hochauflösende Bild.

DTS-HD Master Audio is an advanced lossless audio technology developed for high-definition disc-based media including Blu-ray Disc. Selected as an optional audio standard for Blu-ray Disc, this technology delivers sound that is bit-for-bit identical to the studio master, offering a high-definition home theater experience. This model supports DTS-HD Master Audio decoding in 5-channel system. 

falsches forum

DTS, DTS-HD, the Symbol, & DTS or DTS-HD and the Symbol together are registered trademarks of DTS, Inc


----------



## OliveHerzog (23. Dezember 2013)

Chimera schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: hast du dir von Noctua das alternative Befestigungskit senden lassen, um den Kühler auch gedreht montieren zu können? Denn original kann man den NH-U9B auf AMD PLatten ja nur mit Lüfi von unten (Graka) nach oben (Deckel) blasend montieren, erst mit dem NM-A90 Kit lässt sich der Kühler drehen: http://www.noctua.at/images/faqs/nm_a90_upgrade_kit_orientation.jpg.
> Hatte denselben Kühler zuvor auf meinem Phenom II X4 970 drauf, also auch ne 125W CPU und da hilt er die CPU selbst mit leichtem OC unter irgendwelchen schlimmen Tempis  Hatte jedoch nicht die Noctua Lüfis dran, sondern zwei Deepcool UF92 und blieb damit im Bereich von 55-58°C bei maximaler Last. Natürlich bei entsprechendem Airflow (2x 120mm in Front, 1x 120mm im Heck, 2x 140mm im Deckel, alles schön runtergeregelt). Der NH-U9P SE ist an sich für ein 92mm Kühler eben schon recht potent und keinesfalls mit irgendwelchen Billigheimer-92mm-Kühlern vergleichbar
> 
> das werd ich mal probieren die kühler sitzen so nicht perfekt andersrum sind die im klaren vorteil danke


----------



## blautemple (23. Dezember 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> LOL das ist kein INTEL. Der FX hat eine MAX TEMP von 61°C, daher sollte man genau wissen was man da hinein schreibt und sich besser vorher informieren
> AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD FX-8120
> 
> 
> Wenn er bei Wollekessel Schrott geht kannst du ja einen neun kaufen. 60°C normal bei default Takt, niemals.


 
Sorry aber andere Leute anschnautzen das sie keine Ahnung haben und dann selber keinen Plan haben geht echt garnicht 
Die Temperaturangabe bezieht sich auf die HS Temperatur...


----------



## marko597710 (23. Dezember 2013)

also willst einen weiß machen das meine temp falsch sind dann gehe mal im laden und sage mal das 65 -80 c nur mal sind die werden dich aus lachen


----------



## marko597710 (23. Dezember 2013)

cpu 35- kern 20c bei 3.8ghz das ist normal


----------



## Gordon-1979 (23. Dezember 2013)

blautemple schrieb:


> Sorry aber andere Leute anschnautzen das sie keine Ahnung haben und dann selber keinen Plan haben geht echt gar nicht
> Die Temperaturangabe bezieht sich auf die HS Temperatur...


 
LOL sagt ein INTEL user. Beim FX ist bei einer Temp von 65°C am HS Schluss. 
Und du willst wissen ob das HS- oder Sockel- oder Coretemp vom CPU ist, die dieser user angegeben hat?
Ein AMD kann nicht annähernd die Temps erreichen die ein INTEL erreicht, daher werden hier Apfel mit Kartoffeln verglichen.


----------



## marko597710 (23. Dezember 2013)

hir ein link was er kan 8120 AMD FX-Series FX-8120 - FD8120FRW8KGU / FD8120FRGUBOX / FD8120FRGUWOX


----------



## rhyn2012 (24. Dezember 2013)

Oft liegt es einfach am Hitze Stau. Wenn beim gamen auftritt. Versuch mal die Seitenwand zu oöffnen.

Dabei sinkt die Tempel um ca 10 grad.


Max Temp 61 halt ich für ein Gerücht. Bei 71grad throttelt er gerade einmal. Also 65 unter last absolut okay


----------



## AchtBit (24. Dezember 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> LOL das ist kein INTEL. Der FX hat eine MAX TEMP von 61°C, daher sollte man genau wissen was man da hinein schreibt und sich besser vorher informieren
> AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD FX-8120


 
Was für eine MAX TEMP ist denn da gemeint. Wenn du von Tcase sprichst, dann ist die mit der von Intel fast identisch.

Ihr solltet euch erst mal informieren bevor ihr irgendwelche Werte reinhackt. Der FX-8120/8150 hat eine Tj. max von 90C. Damit ist die max. Kerntemperatur, bis der finale Thermalschutz auslöst und die CPU vom Strom nimmt, gemeint. Die 61C die du hier angibst ist der Durchschnitt, der gesamten Kerntemp. bei der die CPU insgesamt noch voll leistungsfähig ist. Im übrigen ähnlich wie bei meinem Intel, der eine Tj. max von 82C hat und bis 62C garantiert volle Leistung hat. Naja ich hab die Garantie schon um, 15C überschritten ohne, dass die Funktion beeinträchtigt wurde. Ich hab ihn sogar noch 1-2C vor dem Boiling Point fehlerfrei rechnen lassen aber nur etwa 5min. für Testzwecke.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Dezember 2013)

Achtbit das ist der größte Mist den ich je gelesen habe. Auf der AMD Seite steht kein Empfehlung von Temperatur sondern die maximale Temperatur. Empfehle nicht solche Werte wenn du keine offizielle Informationen von AMD dazu hast. Wenn du es haben solltest dann poste Bitte den Link. Wenn du es nicht hast, lass es sein.


----------



## AchtBit (25. Dezember 2013)

Was fürn Link. Lade CoreTemp. Das Programm kennt die meisten CPUs und zeigt deren Tj. max an. Ansonsten, ich bin doch nicht der Vorgoogler für Alle. Macht euch halt selbst schlau. Was ich gepsostet hab ist definitiv. 

Wer nicht glauben will, der muss googeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (25. Dezember 2013)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Was fürn Link. Lade CoreTemp. Das Programm kennt die meisten CPUs und zeigt deren Tj. max an. Ansonsten, ich bin doch nicht der Vorgoogler für Alle. Macht euch halt selbst schlau. Was ich gepsostet hab ist definitiv.
> 
> Wer nicht glauben will, der muss googeln


 Was ist das für eine Aussage, wenn du das behauptest musst du es schon beweisen und was coretemp anzeigt muss nicht stimmen, denn aida64 und Asus Mainboard Tool meldet bei 65°C schon Alarm. Daher sag ich du behauptest die Unwahrheit.


----------



## Chimera (26. Dezember 2013)

Darf man nochmals daran erinnern, dass Core Temp und AMD CPUs sowieso ne sehr üble Combo ist, denn bei den wenigsten AMD CPUs liest Core Temp was realistisches aus? Man darf gerne im Core Temp Forum nachlesen, warum Core Temp bei AMD CPUs oftmals nur Bullshit anzeigt. Wäre ja noch toller, wenn meine beiden AMDs solche sagenhafte Tempis von -200°C erreichen würden  Fakt: es macht eigentlich null Sinn, über irgendwelche Tempis bei AMD CPUs zu streiten, wenn die über irgend ne Software ausgelesen wurden, da sie eben kein bisschen stimmen müssen. Selbst AMDs eigenes Tool Overdrive liest z.T. happigen Bullshit aus, kann man hier an meinem Bild von meinem Athlon II X4 640 sehen.
Drum gilt für mich(!!!): ich glaube Tempis von AMD CPUs nur dann, wenn sie mit nem externen Sensor direkt am IHS gemessen wurden (im Falle meines Bildes, da gab der Sensor übrigens 33°C am IHS an, war aber im Idle). Wenn jetzt also beim TE irgend ein Tool 65°C anzeigt, die CPU aber schon den Takt senkt, dann kann es gut möglich sein, dass 1) die Tempis falsch ausgelesen werden und 2) Tempis real deutlich höher liegen dürften. Stimmen wir da überein  ?


PS und Edit: Ist übrigens nicht nur bei Core Temp so, sondern bei praktisch allen diesen Tools. Hab drum extra nebst Overdrive und Core Temp im Bild auch den Open Hardware Monitor abgebildet, aber auch Speedfan und HWMonitor ebenso wie HWinfo32 zeigen unrealistische Werte an.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Dezember 2013)

Chimera er benutzt die asus suite, und diese liest direkt vom BIOS aus.
Ich weis das AMDs CPUs einen Schutz vor Überhitzung haben, aber im Defaut Takt sollte man den mit diesen kühler niemals erreichen.


----------



## Chimera (26. Dezember 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Chimera er benutzt die asus suite, und diese liest direkt vom BIOS aus.
> Ich weis das AMDs CPUs einen Schutz vor Überhitzung haben, aber im Defaut Takt sollte man den mit diesen kühler niemals erreichen.



Sorry, dass er auch mit AI Suite dieses Prob hat, hab ich überlesen, mein Fehler  Der Kühler sollt auch unter Last keine Probleme haben, guter Airflow vorausgesetzt, denn der NH-U9B ist für seine Grösse schon ein recht ordentlicher Kühler


----------



## Gordon-1979 (26. Dezember 2013)

Chimera schrieb:


> Sorry, dass er auch mit AI Suite dieses Prob hat, hab ich überlesen, mein Fehler  Der Kühler sollt auch unter Last keine Probleme haben, guter Airflow vorausgesetzt, denn der NH-U9B ist für seine Grösse schon ein recht ordentlicher Kühler


 
Genau das meinte ich, das heist, wie der eine schon geschrieben hat: Die Luft bleibt im Tower und macht dann Urlaub darin. 
Was anderes kann ich mir nicht erklären. Denn Tower ist groß, CPU kühler groß und Luftstrom ????


----------



## AchtBit (27. Dezember 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Aussage, wenn du das behauptest musst du es schon beweisen und was coretemp anzeigt muss nicht stimmen, denn aida64 und Asus Mainboard Tool meldet bei 65°C schon Alarm. Daher sag ich du behauptest die Unwahrheit.




Was bist denn du fürn teen pack??  Google mal Bilder mit 'core temp fx 8150' Da wirst du überall das Gleiche sehen u. der Wert wird auch nicht ausgelesen, sondern das Programm kennt den Typ von CPU sowie seine Termalspez.

Also erst mal gucken bevor du hier unqualifiziert reinpabbeln tust.


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (27. Dezember 2013)

So ganz am Rande... wer die offizielle Errata Liste bei AMD einsieht, wird feststellen, dass die Tempsensoren bei AMD offiziell als Buggy laufen  Dann spielt es überhaupt keine Rolle mit was man die Temperaturen ausliest  
Davon sind seltsamerweise nicht alle CPUs betroffen und eigentlich soll seit den FX CPUs der Fehler weg sein, aber Erfahrungsgemäß wird bei AMD auch bei den aktuellen CPUs sehr oft völliger Unsinn ausgelesen, egal mit welchem Programm.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Dezember 2013)

Wenn der Sensor ne Macke hat, kann man sich an den Mainboard Temperatur halten.


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (27. Dezember 2013)

Wie willst du dich den an die Mainboardtemperaturen halten? Und was für Mainboardtemperaturen meist du eigentlich?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Dezember 2013)

Temperatur von Chipsatz, den wenn es zu warm im Tower ist steigen diese auch ganz schön an.


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (27. Dezember 2013)

Ja, das ist schon richtig. Aber das hilft leider nicht, die Temperatur der CPU festzustellen. Offen gestanden ist mir auch schon lange kein Board mehr untergekommen wo der Chipsatz überhitzt. Die sind ja relativ unproblematisch geworden seit vieles in die CPU geflossen ist.


----------



## AchtBit (27. Dezember 2013)

Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> So ganz am Rande... wer die offizielle Errata Liste bei AMD einsieht, wird feststellen, dass die Tempsensoren bei AMD offiziell als Buggy laufen



Link bitte. Normal ist das nämlich nicht. Das komplette Thermalmanagement basiert auf den Werten die diese Sensoren liefern. Ein grösserer Fehler würde das Kühlsystem falsch regeln und die Schutzmechanismen würden, entweder zu früh oder zu spät, nicht zeitnah reagieren. 

Ich hab da noch n Zitat für die ewigen Widerposter



> *Funktionsweise einer Lüfter-Regelung*
> 
> Hinweis: Die Lüfter-Regelung ist eine komplexe Angelegenheit. Die  hier beschriebene Regelung ist ein Beispiel. Die tatsächliche Regelung  kann je nach Prozessor-Hersteller, Computer-Hersteller und  Systemlieferant abweichen.
> Am Anfang der Prozessor-Kühlung steht das Erfassen der  Prozessor-Temperatur. Dazu gibt es verschiedenen Messmethode. Entweder  die alte Methode mit einer thermischen Diode (analog) oder direkt über  ein Hersteller-spezifisches Verfahren im Prozessor (digital).
> ...


Quelle Prozessor-Lüfter-Anschluss


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (27. Dezember 2013)

Da musst du mal auf der AMD Seite selbst schauen. Die Listen zählen mehrere hundert Fehler auf (über 1000) und ich such dir jetzt nicht alles durch um dir etwas zu beweisen das eigentlich allgemein bekannt ist  Planet3Dnow veröffentlich regelmäßig Auszüge aus den Errata Listen. Vielleicht wirst du da mal fündig. 
Du musst es mir nicht glauben, aber ich denke in diesem Punkt weiß ich besser Bescheid 

Und was irgend eine Seite auflistet und schreibt ist eine nette Theorie wie es auch funktionieren sollte, tut es aber in der Praxis nie. Oder warum glaubst du das manche Lasttemperaturen um die 35°C haben? Egal mit was sie auslesen?

Mal auf die Schnelle geschaut, das ist z.B. die Errata Liste des K10:http://developer.amd.com/wordpress/media/2012/10/41322.pdf
Das gibts auch für den FX etc.

Hier sollten eigentlich alle Listen für alle CPUs und Chipsätze zu finden sein: http://support.amd.com/en-us/search/tech-docs


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Dezember 2013)

Eddy@Thermalright die liste die du hier angegeben hast ist vom Phenom II und Athlon II von 2011. Diese ist totaler Müll und kann nicht für den FX genutzt werden.
Da ich jetzt zu hause bin, habe ich mal nachgeschaut, und eine Amd fx errata für Temperatur gibt es nicht.
Bitte immer die Wahrheit schreiben, das geht sonst gegen die AGBs von PCGH.

‎support.amd.com/TechDocs/48063.PDF‎


----------



## Intel22nm (27. Dezember 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bitte immer die Wahrheit schreiben, das geht sonst gegen die AGBs von PCGH.


 
Hast du dafür eine Quelle ?


----------



## AchtBit (28. Dezember 2013)

Ein Errata Appentix ist nicht etwa sowas wie ne Fehlerliste fürs Volk.  Das Dok. dient dazu einen CPUID Patch, für die betroffenen CPUs der  Familie zu schreiben. Der wird in einem Bios Update implementiert um  betreffende CPUs zu erkennen um eine seperate Korrektur vorzunehmen  damit nicht der beschriebene Errata auftritt. 

So in deinem Doc sind  davon nur die Opterons, der Phenom Tripple/Quad Core und ein Athlon Dual  Core betroffen. Und da auch nur in 3 speziellen Packages. Für diese  speziellen CPUs hat AMD gleich den Bios Code sowie die entsprechende  CPUID angegeben. Der Effekt ist nämlich, wie ich oben schon vermutet  hab, eine Reduzierung der Lebensdauer. Bei bereits vorhandenen  Plattformen soll via Bios Update die Hardware und Software - Thermal  Kontrolle für diese CPUs deaktiviert werden und bei neuen Plattformen  soll für die CPUs eine analoge Auslese - Methode eingesetzt werden.         

Bei Intel sehen diese Errata Apx. nicht anders aus. Ist nicht  ungewöhnlich. Ungewöhnlich wäre z.B. ein Fehler, den die Entwickler  nicht reproduzieren können und der sporatisch auftritt. Das kann nicht  gefixt werden. QX9650 und QX9750 haben z.B. so ein unerklärliches  Verhalten. Irgenwelche nicht klärbaren Umstände können einen  Spannungsabfall im Steuerbus hervorrufen, der das AGTL+ Busprotokoll  ausfallen lässt und dadurch die CPU einfriert. 

Wenn du jetzt  noch einen Link zu der entsprechenden Thermal Spezifikation postest,  dann kann ich dir zeigen wo das mit den Temps. festgelegt ist


----------



## OliveHerzog (28. Dezember 2013)

ok leute war heut bei bf4 nach einer stunde aif 79 grad gab aber kein stocken nichts hielt sicjh dann konstant auf dieser temperatur. ich glaub ich verkürtz dem nur die lebenszeit auf ein paar jahre as nicht schlimm ist denn kommt ja die neue generation raus!! lol


----------



## Intel22nm (28. Dezember 2013)

Vorher 65 ...



OliveHerzog schrieb:


> vorallem beim spielen heitzter auf 65 grad ausgelesen hab ichs mit asus suite



... und jetzt 14 Grad höher ? Ausgelesen wieder mit Asus Tool vom Mainboard ?



OliveHerzog schrieb:


> ok leute war heut bei bf4 nach einer stunde aif 79 grad gab aber kein stocken nichts hielt sicjh dann konstant auf dieser temperatur.



Nach der AMD Theorie (max. temp auf 61 Grad) darf das so nicht sein. Die CPU müsste sich runtertakten.

(IM an) Ich würde bei AMD reklamieren. (Ironiemodus aus)

Offenbar kann man nichts auf die Sensorwerte für HS geben. Liefert denn wenigstens die AMD Overdrive Software verlässliche Daten über Mainboardunterschiede hinweg ?

Der Entwickler von CoreTemp schrieb in der FAQ:


"*Why is the temperature of my FX, Phenom, Athlon based processor lower than the ambient temperature?*
Starting  with the Phenoms, AMD's digital sensor no longer reports an absolute  temperature value anymore, but a reading with a certain offset, which is  unknown. It is estimated that this offset is between 10 - 20c."
Hätte ich so eine AMD FX CPU mich würde das schon genauer interessieren. Oder im Umkehrschluß auf "niedrige" Spannungswerte/Takte achten.


----------



## OliveHerzog (28. Dezember 2013)

ja die 65 grad warn bei assasins denke das spiel heitzt nicht so doll wie bf4! ich lese immer mit asus suite alles normal lüfter erhöhen mit temp spannung normal.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Dezember 2013)

Fast 80°C beim FX finde ich schon beängstigend, daher entweder hat dein Mainboard ein defekt das die Temperatur falsch ausliest, oder dein BIOS ist zu alt, oder dein CPU hat ein Fehler, daher schon komisch was in dein System abgeht.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Dezember 2013)

hast du die möglichkeit, bei einem kumpel oder in einem anderen heimischen pc die cpu in einem anderen board zu testen? bin grad zu faul mir hier alles durchzulesen. wenn es bei einem anderen mainboard ebenso aussieht, liegts wohl an der cpu, wenn nicht, ist es wohl das mainboard.


----------



## Chimera (29. Dezember 2013)

OliveHerzog schrieb:


> ja die 65 grad warn bei assasins denke das spiel heitzt nicht so doll wie bf4! ich lese immer mit asus suite alles normal lüfter erhöhen mit temp spannung normal.


 

Guck, so eins verwende ich bei meinen AMD CPUs: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Scythe Kama Thermo - schwarz Thermometer mit Digitalanzeige - Blau 71013. Kostet nicht die Welt und ist vorallem zuverlässiger als irgendwelche Software. Mein Rat an dich: würd mir mal so ein teil besorgen, wenn möglich am IHS anbringen (hab's bei meinem Athlon X4 640 vorsichtig an der Seite des IHS mit nem Stück Tesa fixiert, was ne rechte Fummelei war  ) und dann genauer messen, wo sich deine CPU wirklich befindet. Klar dass du so zwar nicht messen kannst, wie heiss es im innern des IHS ist, aber es gibt dir wenigstens mal nen Ansatzpunkt, auf welche Software du dich nun wirklich verlassen kannst. Ich meine mal, dass die € 6.- für so ein Teil keine Verschwendung sind, vorallem im Vergleich zu ner neuen CPU 
Denke mal, dass es die bessere Lösung ist, als weiter einfach munter draufloszuraten, zu vermuten und zu verdächtigen oder meinst du nicht  ?


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (30. Dezember 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Eddy@Thermalright die liste die du hier angegeben hast ist vom Phenom II und Athlon II von 2011. Diese ist totaler Müll und kann nicht für den FX genutzt werden.
> Da ich jetzt zu hause bin, habe ich mal nachgeschaut, und eine Amd fx errata für Temperatur gibt es nicht.
> Bitte immer die Wahrheit schreiben, das geht sonst gegen die AGBs von PCGH.
> 
> ‎Error


 
Deswegen schrieb ich... du musst mal selbst schauen wo die Liste ist.  Es war nru ein Beispiel, was ich auch geschrieben hatte.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Dezember 2013)

Eddy@Thermalright schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich... du musst mal selbst schauen wo die Liste ist.  Es war nru ein Beispiel, was ich auch geschrieben hatte.


 
Vielleicht liegt es doch am CPU kühler, gerade ihr von thermalright habt doch die richtige Lösung dafür.


----------



## Eddy@Thermalright (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann und werde mich hier nicht in eine Beratung einmischen. Wenn er Fragen hat, kann er sie gerne im Thermalright Thread stellen. Aber hier geht es um ein Produkt das nicht von uns ist. Dazu sage ich nichts. 
Mir ging es hier nur darum, darauf hinzuweisen, dass man den ausgelesenen Temperaturen bei AMD oft nicht trauen kann.

Allerdings sollte jeder alternative Kühler besser sein als ein Boxed Kühler. Zumindest wenn die Lüfter auf maximaler Drehzahl laufen. Ist das nicht der Fall, ist in der Regel die Montage falsch ausgeführt worden, die WLP zu dick oder zu dünn aufgetragen (oder eingetrocknet) oder eine oder mehrere Heatpipes am Kühler sind defekt und arbeiten nicht richtig. 
Viel mehr kann da nicht falsch sein. Alternativ kann es natürlich sein, dass die Belüftung des Gehäuses in keinsterweise ausreichend ist. Denn ein Luftkühler kann schließlich nur mit der Luft kühlen, die ihm im Innenraum zur Verfügung steht. 

Das sind so die gängigen Ansätze.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe vor kurzem einen den thermalright HR2 macho empfohlen und der macht eine sehr gute Leistung.


----------



## OliveHerzog (8. Januar 2014)

so leute sorry das ich erst jetzt schreibe, aber mein prozessor hat den geist aufgegeben also erledigt sich die frage von alleine

hab mir einen 9370er mit wakü geholt funktioniert jetzt einwandfrei idle 32 grad!

 danke trotzdem allen für die hilfe!!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Januar 2014)

Lol und in Vollast? Das M5A99 evo hat doch endlich keine Freigabe für den FX9XXX, aber geil das es funktioniert.


----------



## HappyHippoSnack (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo an alle PCGH Mitglieder,
Ich habe hier mal den Thread durchgelesen und bei mir selber geschaut. Mein Prozessor zeigt mit mit HWMonitor an das er bei ~28° ist. Klingt ja "OK". Nur das mein Mainbord (ASRock 990FX Extrem 4) ihn mit ~50° misst und ich auch die wärme oben am Gehäuse (Aerocool Vx-E Pro) spüre. Höre ebenfalls den CPU Lüfter deutlich  Als CPU Kühler habe ich ein be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1. Normal ist das nicht...Oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Bios habe ich zum Test die Temperatur auf ein Wert von 45° gestellt um zu sehen ob er das schafft ihn so weit zu Kühlen. Dabei lief der Lüfter Non-Stop auf 100%.
Danach habe ich zum Test 55° eingestellt und wieder lief der Lüfter auf 100%, erst bei 58° ging er gelegentlich in den idel modus. 
(Als Zielwert für den Lüfter war immer Stufe 1 eingestellt...)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Januar 2014)

Mach mal ein paar Bilder vom PC innen.


----------



## HappyHippoSnack (9. Januar 2014)

Klar kein Thema,
PC obere hälfte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PC untere hälfte (Grafikkartenkühler etc.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Luftweg CPU->Backside->Gehäuselüfter->"Raus"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Januar 2014)

du klaust den Shadow Rock 2 SR1 die Frischluft. Drossel mal die am Deckel befindlichen Lüfter herunter, und teste dann mal.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Januar 2014)

Also ich sehe im Deckel keine Lüfter.

Und um mal auf den Punkt zu kommen, sprechen wir doch erstmal davon ob hier übertaktet wurde. 

Im Moment wissen wir von einem ASRock 990FX Extreme 4, nem Fx8320, ominösen 50°C und der Lüftersteuerung.

Ich seh aber bei den Werten auf Anhieb nix Auffälliges?!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Januar 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also ich sehe im Deckel keine Lüfter.
> Und um mal auf den Punkt zu kommen, sprechen wir doch erstmal davon ob hier übertaktet wurde.
> Im Moment wissen wir von einem ASRock 990FX Extreme 4, nem Fx8320, ominösen 50°C und der Lüftersteuerung.
> Ich seh aber bei den Werten auf Anhieb nix Auffälliges?!


 
Tja, dann hast du leider nicht genau hingeschaut.


----------



## HappyHippoSnack (11. Januar 2014)

Der Lüfter oben ist aus da er unrund läuft...

Übertaktet ist nichts, alles auf "Standart".

Weitere Ideen oder drauf ankommen lassen und weiter laufen lassen?


----------



## RofflLol (11. Januar 2014)

Ich würde die Wärmeleitpaste mal Wechseln ich verwende eine Arctic Cooling MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste (4 Gramm) kriegste bei Amazon günstig zu kaufen. Ist ne Topp paste. Hier ist ein Link: http://www.amazon.de/Arctic-Cooling...qid=1389455016&sr=8-1&keywords=wärmeleitpaste


----------



## HappyHippoSnack (11. Januar 2014)

Alles klar werde ich mal kaufen und Testen  Dankeschön im Voraus


----------



## HappyHippoSnack (16. Januar 2014)

Sooo, endlich ist die Paste eingetroffen.... Danke für die "schnelle" Lieferung...

Mit neuer Kühlpaste habe ich ~10° weniger. Mit anderen Worten ein Bereich in dem ich keine Probleme sehe. Bei großer Auslastung sind es nun Maximal 55° (Und das bei Voller CPU Auslastung). Wenn er gerade im idle ist liegt die Temperatur um die 35° (Kommt drauf an wie Warm mein Zimmer ist).

Heißt die Kühlpaste war mies. Die alte war zwar noch Gut, also Flüssig, aber bei dem Temperaturunterschied ist mir das egal


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Januar 2014)

Und welche hast du jetzt genommen?


----------



## -Shorty- (16. Januar 2014)

Die ihm vorgeschlagen wurde? (AC-MX2)


----------



## HappyHippoSnack (17. Januar 2014)

Diese hier: Arctic Cooling MX-2

Ist Preiswert und echt Gut (Hoffe das bleibt so)

Danke nochmal an alle  TOP Forum


----------



## OliveHerzog (20. Januar 2014)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Lol und in Vollast? Das M5A99 evo hat doch endlich keine Freigabe für den FX9XXX, aber geil das es funktioniert.


 
hab auch das board mitgewechselt hab ein formula v eingebaut ! Unter Vollast 58 grad, hab den Prozessor aber auch auf 4,8ghz übertaktet also sehr gute Werte jetzt


----------

